# Energiezuführungssysteme für Industrieroboter



## wusa (17 Mai 2008)

*Protokoll für Roboter-Inbetriebnahme*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem vde-gerechten Protokoll für Roboter-Inbetriebnahmen.
Kann mir jemand eventuell mit Protokollen speziell für Kuka weiterhelfen?

mfg, wusa


----------

